# Fragwürdiger Nachwuchs...



## Bias (24. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
wir hatten anfangs in unserem Teich 6 Kois (zwischen 15 und 40cm) und ca. 15 Goldfische.
Letztes Jahr haben sich die Goldfische rasant vermehrt. Zum Winter hin mögen es gut und gerne um die 50-60 Stück gewesen sein + Nachwuchs. Dann bekamen wir besuch von unserem örtlichen __ Fischreiher...

Als der dann damit fertig war sich vollzufressen hatten wir immer noch die 6 Kois (die waren ihm offensichtlich zu groß) und noch 4 Goldfische und den Nachwuchs aus dem Letzten Jahr (die waren dem __ Reiher wohl zu klein).
Jetzt wird es allerdings etwas kurios, unser Nachwuchs hat sich bisher immer völlig an die Linie der Goldfische gehalten, erst dunkel und mit der Zeit inner heller bis sie dann golden waren. Goldfische eben.

Aber dieses Jahr bekommt unser Nachwuchs recht merkwürdige Farben.
Ich habe mal versucht unter Wasser ein paar Bilder zu machen.
Ich würde fast behaupten, dass das zumindest teilweise Koi Nachwuchs ist. Aber eigentlich sind die doch was das Wasser angeht sehr empfindlich... und unser Wasser ist nicht das hübscheste...

Naja... viel Bla bla … hier die Bilder....


----------



## teichinteressent (24. Juni 2018)

Hallo und willkommen,

alle Bräunlichen sind gerade beim Fellwechsel.
Weiß ist auch normal. Ich hatte ganz Weiße und auch Weiß mit etwas Rot oder mit etwas mehr Rot.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juni 2018)

Hi Bias,

Koi haben von Wasserwerten und  Temperatur her so zeimlich gleiche Laichansprüche wie Goldfische. Denen reicht ne warme Algenbrühe mit Pflanzenwuchs durchaus aus um Nachwuchs zu produzieren

Allerdings werden __ Wildkarpfen erst mit rund 40cm geschlechtsreif und wenn sich Karpfen mal dem Liebesspiel hingeben ist das hinterher im gut bepflanzten Teich eigentlich kaum übersehbar

An Farben kommen bei Goldfischnachwuchs mitunter auch mal ganz andere Färbungen als die von den Elöterntieren vor. Liegt halt auch daran das oftmals auch Farben von den Großeltern/Urgroßeltern durchbrechen, vor allem wenn sie aus unplanmäßiger Hobbynachzucht oder von Massen-Vermehrern stammen die von einer Linienzucht von Farbschlägen net unbedingt Ahnung haben und daher alles mögliche an Farbschläge sich in Teichen untereinander verpaaren

MfG Frank


----------



## Bias (26. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
erstmal Danke für die Antworten!
Was mich an der Sache auch noch wundert ist das die dickeren Nachwuchs-Fische schon größer sind als unsere noch vorhandenen Goldfische.
Ich habe da nie richtig drauf geachtet aber wie lange brauchen Goldfische um eine länge von 10-12cm zu erreichen?
Ich habe nochmal 2 Bilder von den dickeren gemacht.

Grüße,
Tobi


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Juni 2018)

Du hast eindeutig Koi- Nachwuchs.


----------



## BobbyT (24. Aug. 2018)

Hallo,
bei mir ist es auch so; merkwürdiger Nachwuchs. Leider habe ich nicht so schöne Unterwasserfotos. Der __ Reiher war aber auch bei mir in den letzten Jahren so vernüftig nur die großen Goldfische zu holen. Somit passte der Fischbesatz.
Im April habe ich zwei große alte Kois geschenkt bekommen. Nun habe ich viele kleine Fische, die schon sehr unterschiedlich gewachsen sind. Ich befürchte nun auch kleine Kois zu haben. Eigentlich wollte ich nicht noch mehr Fische.
Liebe Grüße
Ulrike


----------



## BobbyT (26. Aug. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Du hast eindeutig Koi- Nachwuchs.


Hallo Thorsten,
woran erkennt man eindeutig ob es ein kleiner Koi oder ein kleiner __ Goldfisch ist?




 

   
Irgendwie habe ich ein Problem mit dem Einfügen von Bildern.
Liebe Grüße
Ulrike


----------



## teichinteressent (26. Aug. 2018)

Goldfische haben ein endständiges Maul, der Koi hat ein unterständiges Maul. Und dann wären da noch die Barteln.


----------



## BobbyT (26. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Thorsten,

danke. Barteln sind ein gutes Stichwort. Da findet man hier im Forum einiges zum Unterschied Goldfische und Kois.

  
Und ich weiß nun, was bei einem Foto zur Fischbestimmung wichtig ist.

Liebe Grüße
Ulrike


----------



## krallowa (30. Aug. 2018)

Bias,

ich konnte bei mir sehr schnell sehr gut erkennen welcher Nachwuchs zu welchem Fisch gehört.
Die kleinen schlanken waren Koi, die etwas dickeren mit rundem Bauch waren Goldfische.
Mittlerweile ist der Goldfischnachwuchs auch schon größer als die kleinen Koi, das wird sich bald ändern, aber anscheinend wachsen Goldfische am Anfang schneller.
Nach 6 Wochen kann man auch die Barteln der Koi beim Fressen sehr gut erkennen.

Farblich ist das so wie Frank (__ Knoblauchkröte) beschrieben hat, teilweise sind die Farben meiner kleinen Koi bei den Elterntieren nicht vorhanden, als wahrscheinlich aus vorherigen Generationen.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Bias (18. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Ralf.
Ich habe zwar grade kein Aktuelles Foto, aber der Nachwuchs scheint doch eher von Goldfischen zu kommen. Mittlerweile sind alle von den kleinen Rot und haben nur noch vereinzelt schwarze flecken. Bunt ist da nichts. Naja warten wir auf den nächsten Versuch


Grüße Tobi


----------



## Crisdag (2. Juli 2022)

...und was sind das?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juli 2022)

Hi Christian,

kleine Goldfische oder kleine __ Giebel

MfG Frank


----------

